# the best game of KG's career



## tekeno (Mar 8, 2007)

What's the best game that Kevin Garnett have ever played?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Easy. Game 7 vs Sacramento, Round 2 of the 2004 NBA playoffs. He has had a monster game on his birthday.


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

Juxtaposed said:


> Easy. Game 7 vs Sacramento, Round 2 of the 2004 NBA playoffs. He has had a monster game on his birthday.


Yup.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Easy. Game 7 vs Sacramento, Round 2 of the 2004 NBA playoffs. He has had a monster game on his birthday.


got it in one :cheers:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

32, 21 and 5 blocks in a game 7....


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> 32, 21 and 5 blocks in a game 7....


+11 assits am i right?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Only 2 assists, 4 steals though. That's not his best game statistically, but considering the situation it's his best by far.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Don't you forget that he had this game that brought us to the Western Conference Finals for the first time ever. Haha.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Don't you forget that he had this game that brought us to the Western Conference Finals for the first time ever. Haha.


exac tly, it wasnt his best statistically, but the situation and the result made it easily the best and most important game hes played.

best statistically?

haha this might take a while


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

ditto, he dominated in the 4th as well.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Other than that

02/16/03 (remember that month?) 37-22-6, 1 stl, 2 TO, 5 blk, 2 fouls, 17-27

12/05/04 vs SAC (heh) 33-25-6, 3-3 3-pointers, 6 blk, 1 stl, 1 TO
35-10-10 vs Dallas 12/18/04

12/10/05 vs SAC (again) 35-18-9, 4 stl, 3 TO, 1 blk

The Wolves were 13-6! (and have never recovered)

1//07 vs Phoenix 44-11-2, 18-29 FG


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

jokeaward said:


> Other than that
> 
> 02/16/03 (remember that month?) 37-22-6, 1 stl, 2 TO, 5 blk, 2 fouls, 17-27
> 
> ...


I was at the Dallas game! :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

anyone think KG will have a 50 game before he retires?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> anyone think KG will have a 50 game before he retires?


It's really hard to say since he's not known as a marquee shooter.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> It's really hard to say since he's not known as a marquee shooter.


true... seeing him dominate certain quaters/halves of games on offense sometimes though you think its well within his capabilities.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Is he capable of it? Oh, absolutely. If I had to guess I'd say that he won't do it, just because he usually impacts the game in a lot of different areas and rarely even takes enough shots to score that many points.


----------

